# How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

A book by Harry Browne. I highly recommend it for all of you folks struggling after your divorce or just as a general guide to life. It talks about rejecting all of the assumptions we tend to make about our roles and our place in the world. It also discusses the various traps we allow our selves to fall into, that prevent our own happiness. It is an older book but still very topical today.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've read that book. Excellent. It was the only book I read after my divorce that gave me hope.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> I've read that book. Excellent. It was the only book I read after my divorce that gave me hope.


I agree. Reading was when I turned the corner and began my recovery. Up to that point I was just treading water. It reinforced every other book I had read.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Yes, that is an excellent book. I can't recommend it highly enough.

http://www.amazon.com/How-Found-Fre...45&sr=1-1&keywords=freedom+in+an+unfree+world


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

Ynot said:


> A book by Harry Browne. I highly recommend it for all of you folks struggling after your divorce or just as a general guide to life. It talks about rejecting all of the assumptions we tend to make about our roles and our place in the world. It also discusses the various traps we allow our selves to fall into, that prevent our own happiness. It is an older book but still very topical today.


Where would I find it?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

WhyMe66 said:


> Where would I find it?


Amazon, I don't think it is in publication now. It is an older book.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

It's very well written and just has a lot of good common sense advice. No snake oil.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

WhyMe66 said:


> Where would I find it?


I already posted the link at amazon, but here it is again: Amazon.com: How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World eBook: Harry Browne: Kindle Store. Print versions seem to be available only at high cost, presumably because it is out of print, but it is available on Kindle for $7.99.


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

tech-novelist said:


> I already posted the link at amazon, but here it is again: Amazon.com: How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World eBook: Harry Browne: Kindle Store. Print versions seem to be available only at high cost, presumably because it is out of print, but it is available on Kindle for $7.99.


Yeah, I checked Amazon. Payday I'll get it on my Kindle.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

WhyMe66 said:


> Yeah, I checked Amazon. Payday I'll get it on my Kindle.


You won't be sorry


----------

